# heart palpitations?



## trollydolly (Mar 15, 2008)

deleted.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2008)

Of course, any serious change should be checked out by a doctor. But, I went through this same thing for quite awhile & came to find out that it was a hormone fluctuation.  They did heart  tests & they came out just fine. Then I found out that Oprah talked about having this too...it was early menopause symptoms! Which is what mine is.... but... you're probably too young for that.


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Of course, any serious change should be checked out by a doctor. But, I went through this same thing for quite awhile & came to find out that it was a hormone fluctuation. They did heart tests & they came out just fine. Then I found out that Opra talked about having this too...it was early menopause symptoms! Which is what mine is.... but... you're probably too young for that._

 
im not quite sure whats causing it seeing as im only 19...just worried the doctor would think im a hypochondriac (sp?) like my boyfriend did...
i hope u managed to get ur problem sorted out? 
laura
x


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah I've had them before, well they lasted for several hours actually! If you do to the doctors they can wire you up to an ecg and will record your heart beat... if still might show up something you never know. By the time I had mine done my heart was beating much more normally but I explained how it had been and got referred to the hospital and they found I have a heart murmur but nothing to worry about really.

Palpitations can be caused by so many things though so I'd say go get it checked out to set your mind at rest.


----------



## TUPRNUT (Mar 15, 2008)

I used to have some heart problems and on several occassions was sent home for several days hooked up to a portable heart monitor (called a holter monitor if you want to google it).  I brought it back into the dr.'s office and he was able to download the recordings and read them for any abnormalities.

Recently, when I switched to a new medication, I've noticed my heart racing for about 20 minutes at the same time each night.  This is something I'm going to bring up to my dr. when I see him next month.

And, if this helps any, I don't think a good doctor would disregard this sort of symptom.  Anything with the heart should be taken seriously and given the necessary time to investigate. 

I hope some of this helps - if anyting, know that you're not the only one to deal with this and that there's lots of ways to figure out why it may be happening.  I wish you all the best!


----------



## Jade1012 (Mar 15, 2008)

ok, several things could be causing this and the first thing you have to look at is what you take over the counter... I mean drug wise. Are you using any decongestants? are you using any weight loss pills? caffeine intake? Many things can cause this feeling that you are having... another good old fashioned cause : heartburn. I have acid reflux disease and before I was diagnosed.. it felt like I was having a heart attack sometimes. Seriously, no matter what anyone thinks, if YOU are feeling uncomfortable with these feelings you need to go see your doctor. *Don't put it off*. Write down what you eat and what medicines and supplements you are taking. Also write down how much coffee and soft drinks you drink a day (for caffeine intake numbers) Heart disease is another killer of women. It's up there with cancer. Better to be safe than sorry hon. Just my 2 cents. I hope you go see a doctor.

Jade


----------



## Trista (Mar 15, 2008)

See a doctor immediately! Don't worry about what he thinks- better safe than sorry. If you experience any shortness of breath, lightheadness, or chest pain go to the emergency room to get an EKG done and have it checked. It could be heart related or a medication related experience... could be many things but whenever you sense something irregular in your body you should get it checked out. So don't delay.


----------



## chameleonmary (Mar 16, 2008)

I get them when I have been stressed or upset, lacking in sleep or not eating properly... it feels like my heart misses a beat and then beats oddly for a few seconds, and then gets back to normal.

My doctor puts it down to stress but tells me that if it gets worse or more repetitive, to come and see him. I would at the very least tell your doc so he/she is aware of it and he/she can assess the situation.


----------

